# Dead snakes



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

I realise this may be a risky topic but I'm looking for royal python sized dead snakes. I know people have them for helping to feed things like king cobras etc. Please feel free to message me about what I'm planning as I don't think a lot of people would take too kindly to it. 
Many thanks.


----------



## Snake Island Reptiles (Feb 6, 2014)

Good luck with this and brace your self for some stuff that could pop up on this topic


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Yeah I know :-/
Snakes die though.


----------



## Snake Island Reptiles (Feb 6, 2014)

but asking for people beloved pets is a bit :////


----------



## mrs tindall (Feb 23, 2014)

you do realise what forum your on.
bit much!!!!


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

I wasn't asking for beloved pets. I was asking for deceased snakes. There are people who have them in freezers for all sorts of reasons. I was trying to reach out to these people.


----------



## Snake Island Reptiles (Feb 6, 2014)

Pretty sure not many people will keep there dead snakes in freezers for cobras to eat and this is the wrong forum to be asking on :gasp:


----------



## destinys_only_sin (Aug 9, 2010)

Seems like a perfectly reasonable request to me. Especially as the OP has said that they're willing to discuss what will be happening with these dead animals once in his possession. But then, some people are a little immature/overly sensitive. 

OP, I can't help. I have no dead animals, but I'd be happy to send one over if I did. Any chance of a PM about what you're after them for? It's not a request that pops up very often, and I'd be interested in hearing what you have planned. I'd also recommend posting this in the Snake section. You'll likely get more replies. 

Unfortunately, you'll also get more overly sensitive muppets . .


----------



## mrs tindall (Feb 23, 2014)

its not over senitivity it just im not sure op is in the right place to be asking. I wouldnt go on a bunny forum to ask someone for their dead pet to feed to my boas.Id find a better source or supplier.
Clearly we dont know what their needed for, if it was for something that was to benifit the species as a whole then i could understand.: victory:


----------



## destinys_only_sin (Aug 9, 2010)

That's just the thing, where else are they to look for dead snakes? There isn't a dead snakes forum for them to try. It's a well known fact that a fair few people keep the bodies of dead snakes frozen for a few different purposes. Allowing the body to be used for whatever purpose the OP has in mind, is better than having it sit in a freezer for god knows how long. 

Whether they want the bodies for taxidermy purposes, research into the dead animals species, or even for use as feeders for large cannibalistic species, I really don't see a problem with it at all.


----------



## Snake Island Reptiles (Feb 6, 2014)

I soar some 1 on a rodent forum asking for live mice to breed for snakes lol and how to feed them on the rat section


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

I'd be interested to know why too :2thumb: you're not the first and I doubt you'll be the last to ask for dead snakes! 

Where else are people going to source dead snakes than from people who keep and breed them? It's not like you can order frozen snakes... if you don't want to read about people using dead snakes...don't read a thread entitled 'dead snakes'

OP if I had any, depending on what you would want them for I'd be happy to send over any dead snakes. I don't however, but I hope that you are able to source some from somewhere : victory:


----------



## mrs tindall (Feb 23, 2014)

I understand what your saying, I keep an open mind and i have no advice on where to look but maybe if they openly specified what they needed it for people could have a better understanding and would be more willing to help.


----------



## Snake Island Reptiles (Feb 6, 2014)

I may have baby dead corns proberly not big enough tho


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

PMs replied to thanks


----------



## Tulppaani (Dec 22, 2011)

Snake Island Reptiles said:


> Pretty sure not many people will keep there dead snakes in freezers for cobras to eat and this is the wrong forum to be asking on :gasp:


Erm....i had a (dead obviously) tegu in my freezer for 6 months before i decided what to do with it , he sat next to the frozen chicks/mice/rats 

I imagine a fair few DWA keepers keep dead snakes in their freezers , its a food source after all. 



mrs tindall said:


> I understand what your saying, I keep an open mind and i have no advice on where to look but maybe if they openly specified what they needed it for people could have a better understanding and would be more willing to help.


The problem there is youve not come onto this post with positive out look, you have assumed the worse and i wonder if the OP had explained what it was for if you would have picked at it because you dont like the thought of dead pets/snakes. I think the OP has done a sensible thing by wording the post as he did , if people are genuinely interested would PM. 

Im also very curious as to why you want them , id love to know what your up to if you get a spare minute to explain


----------



## mrs tindall (Feb 23, 2014)

maybe your right and im just being over sensitive about it. 
Each to their own, I suppose everyone`s got their own views.


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

I've had an amazing offer so won't be requiring very much in the near future. Thanks for your interest


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Just wondering if there are any other people out there that may be able to help me?


----------



## redbull23 (Oct 15, 2012)

cant help im afraid ill keep you in mind if i can hopefully in 30ish years time though :lol2: can i ask what for though?


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

PM'd you


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Just bumping this to see if there is anyone else who could offer me anything.


----------

